# Sony announces BSI sensor with 10x sensitivity than the previous generation!



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sony-announces-bsi-sensor-with-10x-sensitivity-than-the-previous-generation/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

Didn't Canon announce a ultra sensitive sensor for surveillance cameras a year ago? Oh wait, it was 2012. Sony finally catching up, and fooling trolls?

http://forum.pclayer.com/canon-ultra-sensitive-new-sensor-review-t155892.html


----------

